# Sawmill for sell in Edgerton, MN



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know if anyone is near here that would be interested. I wish I had the room and money for some of these toys. Don't know if it's a good deal or not, but I thought I'd post it in case someone was interested. 

http://sd.craigslist.org/tls/1627501095.html


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

A 403 cubic inch _4 cylinder_ ??? That thing's got to have pistons the size of garbage cans! :laughing:


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*not quite!*

its only 4 5/8" but whos counting anyways! lol


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

John, I assume it's a diesel. They have huge pistons in order to create all that pressure. It's the pressure that ignites the diesel from what I gather. Feel free to correct me anyone I'm not a diesel expert but I do know that the glow plugs are only to heat up the air inside the jug to get the first few explosions and after that the high pressure inside the cylinders keep igniting the fuel/air mix (?). Somehow the oil pressure is figured into the equation too.

I know I had to replace my fuel injector thingy on my skidsteer and during the process I learned that was the only thing that shuts the engine off! You got to shut off the fuel supply to a diesel or it just keeps going like the pink bunny.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

You're correct in your statement. The Injector Pump aka IP (fuel injector thingy in your terms) is what kills the engine....

I've been doing all kinds of reading as I'm toying with the idea of hopefully gettin a Deuce someday.... only most of them are Multifuels......


----------

